# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Attaching Gutter to unsupported Trimdek Sheet

## Interwood

Help  :confused: 
I need to attach guttering to Trimdeck roof sheeting that is unsupported and overhangs my shed wall by about 30cm.  (Supplier had sheets cut to length 30cm more than what I required.) 
I'd prefer not to have to build supports to attach the guttering to - from the wall to the edge of the roof - all around the shed, (30 metres) if I can help it. 
Is there a bracket or purlin that I can attach to the edge of the Trimdek - to attach the guttering to? 
Thanks in anticipation  Interwood

----------


## Barry_White

Interwood 
The solution is easy if you haven't bought your gutter but there maybe a way even if you have. 
Lysaght make a gutter called Sheerline which has a lip on the back which is designed specifically for that purpose and they use a clip called a SGC1 clip which is placed onthe top of the Trimdek and you screw down through the clip into the roof sheet and then into the lip on the back of the gutter. 
If you already have the gutter you could fix an aluminium angle to the back of the gutter and improvise. 
See the pictures of the gutter and the clip.

----------


## Jacksin

G'day Interwood, I have a similar reply if the gutter has a return on the top back edge as mentioned.   
Its a bit fiddley and two handed. Using clamps to temporarily hold the gutter in place, secure it by pop rivets or tek screws down through the 'pans' of the decking about every 600mm along the gutter. The clips mentioned by Barry are only to line up the front face of the gutter and are slipped into the gutter bead and usually fixed down through the  'crown' flutes about metre spacings. 
Hope you can get what I mean
Jack   :Wink:

----------


## Barry_White

> The clips mentioned by Barry are only to line up the front face of the gutter and are slipped into the gutter bead and usually fixed down through the 'crown' flutes about metre spacings. 
> Hope you can get what I mean
> Jack

  Jack  
The SGC1 clip actually supports the front of the gutter as well as keeping it in line. The clip is pressed with strengthening ribs so as to do this. 
How do I know all this. I was a rep for Lysaghts for 11 years and I spent 5 years selling and erecting Ezyframe sheds and this is the method used to fix the gutters on Ezyframe sheds.  http://www.ezyframe.com.au/ 
I have attached a sketch of how the clip works with the gutter.

----------


## Jacksin

I think you are splitting hairs Barry, but then I guess the advice from a salesman/shed erector outweighs those of a plumber/ironworker with a mere 45 years experience in the building industry. 
I remind you Barry the purpose of this forum is for everyone to offer opinions, suggestions, and solutions without being politically corrected.
Jack   :Wink:

----------


## journeyman Mick

Just to complicate matters a bit further, whether or not you can fix the guttering directly to the roof sheets:
a)how will you get any fall in the gutters?
b)how much weight can a 300mm cantilever of trimdek support anyway? I'm guessing in a heavy blow it won't even support itself and I very much doubt that in a heavy downpour it will support itself and a gutter full of water.  :Frown:   
Mick

----------


## Barry_White

Jack 
I accept your point on the forum. 
Mick  
That point on supporting the water was really another issue and it would depend on what sort of rainfall he gets where he lives. The important thing is to have sufficient downpipes to get the water away. 
In hindsite he would have been better cutting the 300 mm off the sheets and put the cut edge under the ridge cap. 
I consider when you order product at a set length it is up to the supplier to rectify the problem. If it is really Trimdek and not a lookalike Lysaght have cut back facilities at all their manufacturing branches and the supplier should have offered to fix the problem. 
On the point of fall in the gutter Ezyframe have been building sheds for 25 years with Sheerline Gutter and SGC1 clips without fall without any problems. As I said with enough downpipes the water will get away. On a house that is certainly a different proposition especially when the water backs up on an internal or external corner and is coming down a valley.

----------


## Interwood

*Barry* - after getting your message on Saturday Morning I went straight out to Steel supplier and asked for clips by part number.  They had exactly the number that I required at 47 cents each!  (I had previously described my problem to 3 of their sales staff who hadn't suggested brakets or anything else to help.  Bit like Bunnings!  Come to think of it - I started going to Bunnings when they had Tradesmen assisting.)   
Anyway! The Brackets are a great success!  Easy to fit and guttering is rigid.   Just finished the last section!  Have achieved fall by strategic placement of 3 downpipes at the 3 lowest sections in the 15m gutter. 
I checked out the Blue Steel website and 3 downpipes will cater for the 1 in a 100 year downpour.  By the way, the Lysaght website is great.  Has much information - only thought to look there after Barry got me thinking about the clip.  
The 30 cm extra length of Trimdek sheets provides a small eaves to protect cement panel walls.  Also the Trimdeck sheets were cut to size for a builder who couldn't pay for them.  So I got them for a good price.  As to strength - Sheets are 0.48mm coated steel and I remember being told when I bought them that they would support an overhanging gutter - just never thought to ask how to fix one to roof sheets.   
Have tested Gutter almost full of water - being held firm. 
Thank you all for your helpful advice.  I also used Jack's suggestion of using clamps to hold the guttering in place before Tek screwing it into final position.     
I must have spent twice the time the job actually took trying to work out how to do it with brakets, etc.   All advice received was really appreciated.  This forum is great! 
Now I can finish installing my rainwater tank and get on with some woodwork. 
Best regards,  *Interwood*

----------

